# THE HULL TRAWLER BRUCELLA H291 BUILT 1953



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

The above post is in memory of my dad this christmas, the Brucella was his first new Hull trawler that he sailed in as chief. A Hull artist called Dennis Chapman painted it for me.


----------

